# The Art of Looping!



## Garry (Apr 7, 2019)

I have never really got much use out of the looper on my guitar effects box, but wow, if I had the talent that these 2 have, maybe I would make more of it. This seems like an art in itself, and just wanted to bring them some much deserved attention - I thought this is incredibly cool: the first is a very bluesy version of Gangsta's Paradise, and the 2nd a genius use of getting unconventional sounds out of her guitar in Pharrel's 'Happy'


----------



## Niah2 (Apr 7, 2019)

I have recently got a boss RC-30 and every time I see these artists I realize I am not even scratching the surface of the potential of such technology.


----------



## Garry (Apr 7, 2019)

Niah2 said:


> I have recently got a boss RC-30 and every time I see these artists I realize I am not even scratching the surface of the potential of such technology.


Exactly! Me too! I had no idea they could sound like this! Incredible talent, but also the creativity to be able to layer all of the different parts in real time is breathtaking. It's very humbling!


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 8, 2019)

I’ve been looping live for years, started with an Oberheim Echoplex and recently a MIDI CC# Controlled Strymon Timeline.

A good Controller makes looping a cinch.

I have lots of fun recording my first 8 bars, but only having 4 bars of a lick, stomp on reverse, then play along sneaking in and out with volume on an Expression Pedal.

Just set yourself up with tap tempo, and go to town.


----------

